# spray head "protection"



## quadmasta (Apr 3, 2019)

I've got some pop-up sprinkler heads that are in some areas that have runoff issues (I'm workin on it) and they get covered up by dirt and mulch and whatnot and some times have a hard time popping up. Is there any trick I could use to protect them from this or grass runners growing over the top? I've been manually "edging" around them with a garden trowel but I'd love to hear any suggestions you may have


----------



## raymond (May 4, 2018)

Concrete bumper?

https://www.homedepot.com/p/Oldcastle-7-in-x-7-in-Gray-Concrete-Sprinkler-Guard-70555609/100346941


----------



## datcope (Oct 29, 2018)

Condom?


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

datcope said:


> Condom?


They only work 97% of the time.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

My vote is "nothing" if it's not interfering with their actual operation


----------

